# Rear Bag Alternatives (MK4)...



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Piecing together my kit and it seems that BagRiders (and every other domestic BY dealer out there) are out of Bagyard rears indefinitely. Been feeling kind of impatient and am contemplating going a different route in the rear. Other than the plastic vs. metal plating- how's airlifts rears in comparison to bagyards? 
I know Airlifts require some trimming while BY rears bolt on with no modification. 
So in other words- how does everyone like their airlifts? And can anyone (with experience with both) tell me where they stand in comparison to BY rears?
ALSO: What about Firestone rears????? 

Thanks guys

PS: I refuse to get D-Cups.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

AAC firestone rear kit has been 100% for over 2 years now. No complaints/issues/rubbing etc. Just dont go zero psi or else the top cup might unseat. You could put a set screw in the top to the nipple but keeping ~10psi is much easier for me.


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

hey im also piecing together my own air ride kit and im just wondering why you dont want to use D-cups, I had been planning to use them but are there major draw backs other than trimming the cups?

do sleeves go lower or anything like that? Just wondering


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

lcurtisl said:


> AAC firestone rear kit has been 100% for over 2 years now. No complaints/issues/rubbing etc. Just dont go zero psi or else the top cup might unseat. You could put a set screw in the top to the nipple but keeping ~10psi is much easier for me.


bingo!


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

Flat Black VW said:


> hey im also piecing together my own air ride kit and im just wondering why you dont want to use D-cups, I had been planning to use them but are there major draw backs other than trimming the cups?
> 
> do sleeves go lower or anything like that? Just wondering


also would like to know im stuck on getting re5s or airlifts


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

why the D-cup hate?
i have the prototype set on my car and have since Drew started making them with no issues. i can understand not wanting to run RE-5s with clearance issues and other sleeve options available but why no D-cups?


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

Don't know where you heard that bagyard rears are indefinitely out of stock... Both the us dealers should have plenty within a few weeks. You could go with another setup, but IMO waiting for what you really want is always better than settling for something that is available right now, just my .02


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah, every BY dealer has been told that their shipment will be coming in "within the next couple of weeks," but have been pushed back *several times*, thus rendering the actual stocking date of the product INDEFINITE. 

After thinking about it, what's the big deal about BY rears anyway? Obviously what you get up front (BY, XLs, etc) matters a lot... but in the back- what's the difference if I get Firestone? I'll still be running brand new Bilstein shocks regardless of what bags I get in the rear. 
Other than minor differences in installation (and price)- will Airlift, BY, and Firestone *rear* bags really differ all that much in comfort, quality, lift/ dump abilities, etc.?????


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

AAC firestone rears FTW. had mine for almost 3 years dailyed now no issues, goes plenty low and ride great. the trick with em is fitting placement, once thats where it needs to be they are mint


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

I think you need to educate yourself on d-cups a bit before you judge them. They are cheaper than sleeve style bags, just as reliable and easy to install, and are compatible with bags that are widely available (uvair and ss for example). I would like to hear why you are so against this setup if you don't mind sharing. I know these style brackets have got kind of a bad wrap in the past, but Drew's brackets fit perfect and make it a bolt on affair. The only mod you will need to do is drill a hole for your air line, which takes 5 seconds to do. :thumbup:


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

BY rears are the ONLY rear system that is majorly different from any of the other solutions. If you want to go super low without any cutting or fabrication the BY's are the way to go. the main difference is that the air inlet is on the side of the bag instead of the top(like most bags) this eliminates the need for a spacer to allow the airline to come in, allowing it to go approx 1.5" lower than any other solution. if your not super concerned with low, then I would say go with either airlift rears or firestones. the d-cups are ok, but you just loose SO much low if you dont modify things a lot. as far as the bagyards inventory status, anyone who actually expects a BY shuipment to come in when they say it will is kidding themselves... however, with that said they always do get the product out and for the beginning of the year orders it usually shows up late april or early may. if you really have your heart set on the BY's, then nothing else will do. you will wish you waited for the real thing long after the excitement of getting something right now.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

16v_HOR said:


> I think you need to educate yourself on d-cups a bit before you judge them. They are cheaper than sleeve style bags, just as reliable and easy to install, and are compatible with bags that are widely available (uvair and ss for example). I would like to hear why you are so against this setup if you don't mind sharing. I know these style brackets have got kind of a bad wrap in the past, but Drew's brackets fit perfect and make it a bolt on affair. The only mod you will need to do is drill a hole for your air line, which takes 5 seconds to do. :thumbup:


i dont think anyone will dispute that they are bolt on and reliable etc... the main issue is that it adds 5" height to the rear. without modification they wont get you any lower than most people run with coils. The OP probably just doesnt want to hassle with modding them, and when they are modded it takes very careful placement to keep the bag from rubbing when aired out.


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

1lojet1281 said:


> i dont think anyone will dispute that they are bolt on and reliable etc... the main issue is that it adds 5" height to the rear. without modification they wont get you any lower than most people run with coils. The OP probably just doesnt want to hassle with modding them, and when they are modded it takes very careful placement to keep the bag from rubbing when aired out.


so in that case sleeves would be a better option? firestones or airlifts?


----------



## joelzy (Aug 20, 2007)

1lojet1281 said:


> i dont think anyone will dispute that they are bolt on and reliable etc... the main issue is that it adds 5" height to the rear. without modification they wont get you any lower than most people run with coils. The OP probably just doesnt want to hassle with modding them, and when they are modded it takes very careful placement to keep the bag from rubbing when aired out.


well even before modding the brackets the bucket needs trimming with the RE-5 to not rub. once that is taken care of there are no other issues aside from needing more low out of them which can be achieved by trimming the top plate and nipple only, not touching the bottom. no careful placement once trimmed.
but yeah i can understand someone not wanting to cut stuff though its minimal back there compared to the fronts.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

1lojet1281 said:


> BY rears are the ONLY rear system that is majorly different from any of the other solutions. If you want to go super low without any cutting or fabrication the BY's are the way to go.


I am not disputing that BY makes great products, installed quite a few and i fully intend on switching to supremes if and when my masontechs ever die, but:

aac firestone rears do not require any cutting what so ever, they bolt right in, the fitting is also on the side of the upper bracket and go exactly as low as BY rears, the only thing that holds my car up if my wheels arent is my rear beam, which is the same as any mk4 on BY rears. 

What i have experienced that i like better about BY rears is more lift at a lower pressure which in most cases will give you a better ride, but like stated above i havent had any problems that have convinced me to switch in the last 2.5-3 years of daily driving the car


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

blue bags said:


> I am not disputing that BY makes great products, installed quite a few and i fully intend on switching to supremes if and when my masontechs ever die, but:
> 
> aac firestone rears do not require any cutting what so ever, they bolt right in, the fitting is also on the side of the upper bracket and go exactly as low as BY rears, the only thing that holds my car up if my wheels arent is my rear beam, which is the same as any mk4 on BY rears.
> 
> What i have experienced that i like better about BY rears is more lift at a lower pressure which in most cases will give you a better ride, but like stated above i havent had any problems that have convinced me to switch in the last 2.5-3 years of daily driving the car


this is spot on. bagyards and firestones achieve the same drop and lift without modification but because of the bagyard design there is more lift at a lower PSI


----------



## eastcoaststeeze (Jul 20, 2009)

Swoops said:


> this is spot on. bagyards and firestones achieve the same drop and lift without modification but because of the bagyard design there is more lift at a lower PSI


true


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

blue bags said:


> What i have experienced that i like better about BY rears is more lift at a lower pressure which in most cases will give you a better ride


Not to nit-pick here... but how much better of a ride are we talking about here? Enough of a better ride that justifies the $300 difference between the two?


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

QVB20L8V said:


> Not to nit-pick here... but how much better of a ride are we talking about here? Enough of a better ride that justifies the $300 difference between the two?


no not at all thats why ive been running the aac firestones this whole time with no complaints


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Where can I get firestones? I checked www.airassissted.com and couldn't find anything for mk4s except for easy street rears. If I'm just over-looking it, can someone please send me the direct link? Any other sites anyone know of?
ALSO: Firestone AAC is the series that I'm getting? Don't want to get the wrong type of Firestones here...

Thanks for all the help guys...


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=91_92_113_500&products_id=1166


----------



## Flat Black VW (Nov 25, 2007)

so originally i was planing on RE5s but after reading this thread I think i may be better off going with firestones or airlift rears. 

Im really just wondering if the sleeve type bags actually go lower than D-cups even if you modify the cups.

I plan on slamming my **** out since its not DD and has become a project car i can really cut and trim as much as needed to get more lowzzzzz. but i want the most possible low i can get. I have heard people being able to completely air out their rear bags and it sits on the rear beam, can this be achieved with d-cups and RE5s or UV air bags? or do i need to get sleeve styled to really put it down?


Basically I want to go as low as possible and if im willing to cut and trim the **** outta my car does it matter which rear bags i have, or will some get me lower?


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

lcurtisl said:


> http://www.airassisted.ca/us/product_info.php?cPath=91_92_113_500&products_id=1166


It says that it's for a MK4 Jetta????? Is it implied that its the same for Golf/Gti????


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

Same ****, all fits.


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

firestones go as low as you can on a mk4 without making drop plates. Solid rear beam cars are held up at that point. modified cups will do the same thing.


----------



## lcurtisl (Dec 13, 2004)

Does the rear beam pinch anything when aired out? Isn't there a brake line or something going over the beam to the front of the car?


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

blue bags said:


> firestones go as low as you can on a mk4 without making drop plates. Solid rear beam cars are held up at that point. modified cups will do the same thing.


this is true. sleeve bags are wayyyy better than below bags for mk4 rears imo. The aac firestones are my favorite and what i ran on my personal set up for over a year. Ive installed/seen just about every other available option as well so im not just speaking out my ass. aac rears ftw


----------



## QVB20L8V (Apr 13, 2004)

Yeah I'm def going Firestone rears.... Any other places I can get them other than airassissted.com??? I'd rather buy from a domestic dealer if possible... But if not- it will suffice.


----------



## 1lojet1281 (Jun 15, 2003)

QVB20L8V said:


> Yeah I'm def going Firestone rears.... Any other places I can get them other than airassissted.com??? I'd rather buy from a domestic dealer if possible... But if not- it will suffice.


I'm not 100% sure, but I think aac is the only place carrying the aac firestones, I'm sure someone in the know will chime in. If I'm not mistaken aac actually designed (or commissioned the design) of the custom upper and lower brackets.


----------



## 16v_HOR (Jul 21, 2005)

QVB20L8V said:


> Yeah I'm def going Firestone rears.... Any other places I can get them other than airassissted.com??? I'd rather buy from a domestic dealer if possible... But if not- it will suffice.


The only other option WAS Mason Tech, who no longer has anything to do with air ride. I have the same mentality as you (buy American if at all possible), but Kevin is a great guy and runs a solid business with top notch customer service. I've been buying from him for the last couple of years and personally wouldn't buy from anyone else. Not to nutswing here, but the other good thing about AAC (compared to most other air ride suppliers for VW's) is that he has been around for a long time in the air/hydraulic scene and does not limit himself to one specific make of vehicle, so his knowledge is superior to other vendors you will bump into on here (not to mention that he has just about every imaginable part fitting imaginable in stock at all times). These will definitely be the best bet for you, and for the money you can't go wrong. :thumbup:


----------



## christanand (Aug 10, 2006)

16v_HOR said:


> The only other option WAS Mason Tech, who no longer has anything to do with air ride. I have the same mentality as you (buy American if at all possible), but Kevin is a great guy and runs a solid business with top notch customer service. I've been buying from him for the last couple of years and personally wouldn't buy from anyone else. Not to nutswing here, but the other good thing about AAC (compared to most other air ride suppliers for VW's) is that he has been around for a long time in the air/hydraulic scene and does not limit himself to one specific make of vehicle, so his knowledge is superior to other vendors you will bump into on here (not to mention that he has just about every imaginable part fitting imaginable in stock at all times). These will definitely be the best bet for you, and for the money you can't go wrong. :thumbup:


LOL...just had to throw this in here...bump for Kevin at ACC...love the fact he's a local :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## lvwgti1.8t (Mar 1, 2005)

for those interested i have some hps rears for sale which use the firestone sleeve style of bag. they are great and provide a much better ride than the air house 2's or the re5's ive tried both of them and settled on the hps bags


----------

